# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Al Rahyah [APDM II, Mahra I, Μαρία Γ.Κ, Σαλαμίς]

## Tasos@@@

ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ (αργοτερα ΜΑΡΙΑ ΓΚ.)............

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το γνωρισαμε ως ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ, μας αρεσε γιατι ηταν ομορφο, καλοταξιδο,πολυ φαρδυ για τα γουστα μας και επαιζε μουσικη οταν επιανε σε λιμανι  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Και ξαφνικα εκει που ειχαμε συνηθισει την παρουσια του,περιπου στα τελη του '90 κανει μια αλλαγη ονοματος και μας ψαρωνει ολους!!
ΜΑΡΙΑ ΓΚ. λοιπον για την ιστορια...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικο φωτογραφικο αρχειο απο τον φιλο  Tasos@@@, Σε ευχαριστουμε που το μοιραζεσαι  μαζι μας.

----------


## akey

To Μαρία ΓΚ (πρώην Σαλαμίς) τον Ιούλιο του 1999 στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70534

----------


## Tasos@@@

> To Μαρία ΓΚ (πρώην Σαλαμίς) τον Ιούλιο του 1999 στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού.


Πολυ αγαπητο βαπορακι και ιστορικη πλεον φωτογραφια.Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου! :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ_ το _1974_ στο ναυπηγείο _Γκούμα_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, με _IMO 7350375_ και αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 4462_. Δούλεψε στη γραμμή Πέραμα - Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας περίπου έως τις αρχές της δεκαετίας '90, όταν και μεταδρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού. Το _1998_ μετονομάστηκε σε _ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ.Κ._ (το όνομα επί του πλοίου ανεγράφετο ως ΜΑΡΙΑ.ΓΚ) και συνέχισε στην ίδια γραμμή μέχρι και τα τέλη του _2004_.

Τον _Φεβρουάριο 2005_ πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία Liwa Petroleum Marketing με έδρα το Αμπου Ντάμπι στα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα, μετονομάστηκε σε _MAHRA I_ και αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας υπό σημαία _Comoros_ και λιμάνι νηολόγησης το Moroni. Σύμφωνα με το equasis συνεχίζει μέχρι και τις ημέρες μας να είναι εν ενεργεία για την ίδια πάντα εταιρεία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα πλοίο δυστυχώς ελάχιστα φωτογραφημένο. :Apologetic:  Ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία φίλε Γιώργο.

----------


## akey

Παίδες λίγο μετά τα πρώτα χρόνια στη γραμμή, το ΄΄ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ΄΄ τότε, έκανε διαπλάτυνση της πλατφόρμας που παίρνει τα αυτοκίνητα για περισσότερο χώρο και φαίνονταν χαρακτηριστικά τα σημάδια των εργασιών εκατέρωθεν της πλώρης. διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος. χαιρετώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να σε διορθώσουμε. Όντας Ελληνική παντόφλα το _ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ - ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ.Κ._ (και μάλιστα αρκετά παλιά, του 1974), το περίεργο θα ήταν να μην είχε δεχθεί καμμία μετασκευή. Μόνο μία δευκρίνιση σε παρακαλώ. Όταν λες _"μετά τα πρώτα χρόνια στη γραμμή"_ εννοείς την γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας (το πιθανότερο) ή την γραμμή της Αιδηψού ???

----------


## akey

Εννοω στη γραμμη της Αιδηψου. Λεω στα πρωτα θεωρωντας εγκυρο αυτο που διαβασα παραπανω οτι δηλ. Περιπου αρχες 90 πηγε στη γραμμη. Εγω ημουν σιγουρος οτι υπηρχε απο τη δεκαετια 80 (εστω προς το τελος) στη γραμμη, αλλα πιθανον δε θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στον τίτλο του θέματος έχει περαστεί το νέο όνομα του πλοίου, ας αναφέρουμε λοιπόν την είδηση και αναλυτικά.

Το πλοίο συνεχίζει να υφίσταται και να ταξιδεύει στον Περσικό κόλπο έχοντας μετονομαστεί σε _APDM II_ από τον περασμένο Δεκέμβριο (2013), με νέα σημαία Παναμά (από Comoros) και έχοντας περάσει στην πλοιοκτησία της EL MOUSSA E. με ίδια όμως έδρα, το Αμπου Ντάμπι στα Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ένα πλοίο δυστυχώς ελάχιστα φωτογραφημένο. Ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία φίλε Γιώργο.


Παντελη, υπαρχει και φιλμακι απο το 1992 που ειχαν πεσει αγρια χιονια στην Αιδηψο. Ιδου το *Σαλαμις*  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTDgeNzcngY 8:12 με 8:25

Σαλαμις.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα για το φιλμάκι. Πολύ χιόνι. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Η φωτογραφία που μου ήλθε από φίλο λέει: κάποτε στην Αιδηψό.....τραβηγμένη μάλλον από το Μαρία Γκ.
Περιμένουμε αναγνώριση και των υπολοίπων.

ΜΑΡΙΑ ΓΚ 01.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Η πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη όντως από το Σαλαμίς και απέναντι βλέπουμε από αριστερά τα Αμάλθεια, Δήμος Π, Μιχαλάκης ΙΙ και τέρμα δεξιά το Καπτάν Σταύρος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Με νέα πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία το παλιό μας φέρρυ, την ISLAND BRIDGE TRADING & TRANSPORT CONT, δραστηριοποιείται πλέον στο Σουλτανάτο του Ομάν, στην γραμμή Masirah - Shannah όπου βρίσκονται και άλλα δύο φέρρυ μας, τα πρώην _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ_ και _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ_.

Το νέο του όνομα είναι _AL RAHYAH_ με σημαία Ομάν, και όπως μπορούμε να δούμε στην παρακάτω φωτό _από το site_ (!!!) της εταιρείας του, έχει βαφτεί και σε νέο όμορφο συνδυασμό χρωμάτων.

from islandbridge.om.jpg

Από το ίδιο site διαβάζουμε και τα τεχνικά του χαρακτηριστικά :

_Gross Tonnage : 392 tons
Net Tonnage : 148 tons
Depth : 2.49 meters
Breadth : 14.94 meters
Length : 53.9 meters
Main Engine : 2 x CAT 1,200 HP each
Generator : 2 x Perkins_

αλλά και την αναφορά ότι το πλοίο έχει κατασκευαστεί στην Ελλάδα το ........._2007_ (λαμόγια !!!).

Με την ευκαιρία, και μιας και δεν το έχουμε αναφέρει στο παρόν θέμα, να πούμε ότι στο φέρρυ ως _ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ_ στην γραμμή Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού, είχε πλοιαρχήσει στα μέσα περίπου της δεκαετίας '80 ο cpt. _Σιδερής Μαμίδης_.




> Ήταν μάλιστα το _ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_, το πλοίο στο οποίο πρωτο-πλοιάρχησε ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα στον χώρο της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας, ο κάπτεν _Σιδερής Μαμίδης_ το 1984 με δίπλωμα υποπλοιάρχου, όπου και παρέμεινε για ενάμισι χρόνο πριν πάει σε μία άλλη παντόφλα, την _ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ_ στην γραμμή Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού, όπως ο ίδιος είχε πει σε συνέντευξη που είχε παραχωρήσει στο _arxipelagos.com_.


Έτσι λοιπόν δικαιώνεται και ο φίλος _akey_ ο οποίος (σε αντίθεση με τα δικά μου λανθασμένα στοιχεία) θυμόταν το _ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ_ στην γραμμή της Αιδηψού από την δεκαετία του '80.  




> Δούλεψε στη γραμμή Πέραμα - Παλούκια  Σαλαμίνας περίπου έως τις αρχές της δεκαετίας '90, όταν και  μεταδρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Αρκίτσας - Αιδηψού.





> Εγω ημουν σιγουρος οτι υπηρχε απο τη δεκαετια 80  (εστω προς το τελος) στη γραμμη, αλλα πιθανον δε θυμαμαι καλα.

----------

